# Four Fursona Friends



## MonkeyHead (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello, everyone who doesn't know me! It's been a while since I've been on here, and it seems that my old Fursona thread has disintegrated. So, I'm putting them up again, with a huge revamp. They have multiplied into four sections of my personality, and I am happy to share them with everyone. Please comment on them and tell me what you think! Oh, and criticisms/questions are strongly encouraged. I know I've missed a few things that I should address and I'd love it if you all helped my pinpoint them!


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jun 29, 2009)

Name: Jo-Jo      King
Nickname:      Sea Monkey
Age: 26
IQ: 109
Sex: Male
Species:      _Dusky Leaf Monkey_ (aka _Spectacled Langur_ or _Spectacled Leaf_ _Monkey_
Height:      5â€™ 4â€™â€™
Weight:      189 lbs.
Hair      and fur: Black w/ silver belly and face
Eye      color: Black
Piercings/Tattoos:      Fake scar tattoo over left eye
Personal      Effects: Metallic wallet, Black cell phone, Sunshades
Natural      Weapons: Prehensile tail, Small claws, Teeth
Personality:      Tough, Unmerciful, Charismatic
Strengths:  strong muscles, acrobatic, fighting      genre video games
Weaknesses:      logical thinking, witty responses, honesty
Likes:      When people listen to him, aggressive action, women
Dislikes:      Putrid smells, complete order (because thatâ€™s boring), when Tyria gets      angry
Music      Preferences: Techno (surprisingly), Rock, Jazz, Heavy Metal, Old-style pop      (like Michael Jackson)
 


Favorite      food: Beef Jerky (Teriyaki Style)
Favorite      drink: Captain and Coke
Favorite      weather: Rainy but light
Favorite      color: Black
 


Least      liked food: Brussel Sprouts
Least      liked drink: Orange Soda
Least      liked weather: Brightly Sunny
Least      liked color: Brown
 


History:      A dropout from high school, Jo-Jo sought the outcast life. He led a gang      known as the Red Riders for about three years before several of the      members were killed in a rival fight. Blamed for the unfortunate incident,      even though it wasnâ€™t his fault (though he doesnâ€™t know that), he was      exiled from the gang life, hanging his head in shame for the lives of the      ones killed under his supervision. Years later he decided to obtain a GED      and went off to college. He figured that the wild and unpredictable life      of college was just the thing he needed to regain his reputation and      hopefully forget about the past.
 


Clothing/Personal      Style: White T-shirt, Green baggy cargo pants, Red and white striped      boxers, Black combat boots
 


Goal: To      finish college and get a gig as a street fighter
Profession:      none, although heâ€™ll do near anything for money, as long as it doesnâ€™t      involve much thinking
Personal      quote: â€œI donâ€™t ask you where you get your money. In fact, I know where      you do. So unless you know where I get mine, stay away from the subject,      k?â€
Theme      song: â€œFunky Dealerâ€ by Hideki Naganuma
Birthdate:      June 23
Star      sign: Cancer
Favorite      person: Tyria Kivman
Least      liked person: Udesky Ramone (leader of the Chain Gang, a rival to the Red      Riders)
Friends:      Some of the old Red Riders (who donâ€™t believe he was really to blame), his      three dorm-mates
Enemies:      Rival gang members
 


Significant      other: Tyria Kivman (although he kids himself into not admitting it)
Orientation:      Straight (95% or so)
Cup/Phallus      size: 8 2/5â€™â€™
Dominant/Submissive      Preference: Very dominant, but has a love for the submissive position that      even heâ€™s not aware of


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jun 29, 2009)

Name: Tyria      Kivman
Nickname:      The Nail
Age: 24
IQ: 137
Sex: Female
Species:      _Tokay Gecko_
Height:      6â€™ 1â€™â€™
Weight:      230 lbs.


Hair      and Scales: Orange      w/ tiny red splotches all over, hair is green and shoulder length 
Eye      color: Orange
Piercings/Tattoos: Navel ring, Clitoral Ring

Personal      Effects: Leather wallet, Red cell phone, A seemingly endless supply of      breath mints
Natural      Weapons: Speed (and maybe her tongue)


Personality:      Seductress, Dominatrix, Jealous, Vengeful
Strengths:  Seduction, Literature (especially      fiction), Fighting genre video games
Weaknesses:      Strong pheromones, ecstasy and weed addiction
Likes:      Men, Women, Sex, Defeating her opponents (in whatever way they come up),      Fur
Dislikes:      Competition, Disorder, Prudes, Stuffy people
Music      Preferences: Classical, jazz, blues, hip-hop
 


Favorite      food: Romano cheese w/ egg on croissant
Favorite      drink: Dr. Pepper
Favorite      weather:  Partly Sunny
Favorite      color: Red
 


Least      liked food: Beets
Least      liked drink: Bloody Mary
Least      liked weather: Snowing
Least      liked color: Grey
 


History:      A top student in high school, Tyria has always prided herself on her      superior brainpower. That, coupled with an impressive bust and posterior,      make her a formidable force at any social gathering. She has a widely      known reputation for being manipulative, but not in entirely bad ways. She      is currently pining for graduation _summa      cum laude_ in her class. Sheâ€™s well on her way to doing so. She plans      to teach English as a top professor in a prestigious college somewhere in      the country. At the moment, she has taken up becoming a sort of mother      figure to the other three inhabitants of the dorm home she lives in.
 


Clothing/Personal      Style: Grey tank top, Black overshirt (button-down, but open), Blue jeans,      Red thong, No shoes
 


Goal: Become      one of the top English Literature Professors in the country
Profession: Manager of "Cheap Trix"

Personal      quote: â€œBack off bitch, heâ€™s mine.â€ 
Theme      song: â€œThe Thong Songâ€ by Sisquo
Birthdate:      June 23rd
Star      sign: Cancer


Favorite      person: Jo-Jo King
Least      liked person: Ronda Yelts
Friends:      Her dorm-mates
Enemies:      Girls that try to move in on Jo-Jo
 


Significant      other: Jo-Jo King
Orientation:      Bisexual (50/50 straight/gay)
Cup/Phallus      size: Double D-cups
Dominant/Submissive      Preference: Totally dominant


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 4, 2009)

Name: Eddie      Locke
Nickname: Ratso
Age: 21
IQ: 102
Sex: Male
Species:      _Albino Ferret_
Height:      5â€™ 7â€™â€™
Weight:      204 lbs.


Hair      and fur: Cinnamon fur, Black hair, spiky
Eye      color: Red
Piercings/Tattoos:      none
Personal      Effects: Leaden sap, Black cell phone, Small pressurized case (which      usually holds an energy drink)
Natural      Weapons: Claws, Teeth, Flexibility


Personality:      Comedian, High, Hyper, Fight-crazy
Strengths:      Fighting, Distracting people, A very powerful bladder
Weaknesses:      Addiction to energy drinks, Clueless, Tourette Syndrom

Likes:      Energy Drinks, Sex, Fighting
Dislikes:      Schoolwork, Tourette Syndrome
Music      Preferences: Techno, Pop, Rap, Hip Hop, Heavy Metal
 


Favorite      food: Spicy Lobster Udon
Favorite      drink: Monster Brand energy drinks
Favorite      weather:  Heavy Rain
Favorite      color: Bright Green
 


Least      liked food: Ginger
Least      liked drink: Ginger Tea
Least      liked weather: Sunny
Least      liked color: Black
 


History:      A kid whoâ€™s made his way through life on luck and his peak physical      condition, heâ€™s a social outcast who can get very annoying at times. Heâ€™s      usually seen bouncing off walls, trees, rocks, or whatever heâ€™s near at      the time. He hates the idea of money or monetary items in general, partly      because he finds it easier to trade favors, but mostly because heâ€™s bad at      math. Heâ€™s not actually in college, but hangs out at the dorm and pays for      rent in favors. Because he really shouldnâ€™t be there, he needs to be      hidden every time the Dean comes a-knocking at the door, usually resulting      in some quick-witted plan to keep Eddie out of sight.
 


Clothing/Personal      Style: Dark blue hoodie, Leather belt, Ripped-up jeans, Green-and-white      striped boxers, Steel-toed boots
 


Goal: Goal?      What goal?
Profession: Janitor at Red Lobster
Personal      quote: â€œFOR THE SPAGHETTI MONSTER!"
Theme      song: â€œTeknopatheticâ€ by Hideki Naganuma
Birthdate:      June 23rd
Star      sign: Cancer


Favorite      person: He doesnâ€™t exactly know
Least      liked person: â€œBut I donâ€™t hate anyoneâ€¦â€
Friends:      His three dorm-mates, his groupies
Enemies:      Anyone he fights against
 


Significant      other: none
Orientation:      Straight (95%)
Cup/Phallus      size: 7 5/6â€™â€™
Dominant/Submissive      Preference: Equal Opportunity Employer


----------



## Keirel (Jul 11, 2009)

Sea monkey?


----------



## Ratte (Jul 11, 2009)

I so want to see the first one.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 12, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I so want to see the first one.


Jo-Jo? really? wow. no one's ever asked to see him.
I'm suddenly happy 
first I'll have to finish Ben's bio, then I'll get to drawing some crappy pictures for them. just give me a bit.
and thanx so much for the feedback!



Donut_Assasin said:


> Sea monkey?


It's my second oldest nickname. Don't ask wut it means cuz I still don't know.
My first goes to Eddie.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 12, 2009)

MonkeyHead said:


> Jo-Jo? really? wow. no one's ever asked to see him.
> I'm suddenly happy
> first I'll have to finish Ben's bio, then I'll get to drawing some crappy pictures for them. just give me a bit.
> and thanx so much for the feedback!



I love seeing unusual things.  This qualifies.


----------



## Keirel (Jul 13, 2009)

Arent sea monkeys the little fish you can grow?


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 13, 2009)

Donut_Assasin said:


> Arent sea monkeys the little fish you can grow?


They're a species of brine shrimp that were first bred in a New York science lab. You've probably seen offers for them from those old ads in the backs of comic books. I think South Park did an episode that revolved around them too.
That's not the point tho...
Just... don't ask how I got the name.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 14, 2009)

Name: Ben      Graham
Nickname:      Knees-McGee
Age: 21
IQ: 150
Sex: Male
Species:      _Red Bat_
Height:      5â€™ 2â€™â€™
Weight:      93 lbs.
Hair      and fur: Yellow that fades to brown, maned around head, brown skin between      wings
Eye      color: Black
Piercings/Tattoos:      none
Personal      Effects: Yellow cell phone, Leather wallet, Small notepad, Pen
Natural      Weapons: Teeth, claws, wings
Personality:      Smart-Aleck, Defensive, Stoic, Mysterious
Strengths:  Logic, Scholarly Subjects, Witty Remarks
Weaknesses:      Feats of Strength, Understanding Body Language or Hidden Messages
Likes:      Meditating, Playing Puzzle-genre Video Games, Reading books
Dislikes:      Parties, Dishonesty, Un-straight Answers
Music      Preferences: Techno, New Age, Jazz, Classical, Transcendant (hippie      music), Nature Sounds, Pop
 


Favorite      food: Peach
Favorite      drink: Mojito
Favorite      weather:  Dark and clement
Favorite      color: Yellow
 


Least      liked food: Tomatoes
Least      liked drink: Vodka
Least      liked weather: Wet weather
Least      liked color: White
 


History:      A highly prodigious, and mysterious, student, he comes from a rich family      that he goes to great lengths to avoid, for reasons heâ€™ll never tell      anyone. He graduated a year early from high school, but mysteriously, most      of his records tend to avoid being found, and few people tend to even ask      questions anymore. He is in his third year of college already, and is      infamous around the school, mainly within the teacherâ€™s lounge. His nickname is his only openly known scandal, and it was born from his widely questioned sexual preference. Or, more       accurately, his sexual experiences. Though he claims to be mostly straight, and claims to be bi only because he believes in keeping an open mind, he has never been known to sleep with anyone except guys. The name is the quickest way to annoy him. The second quickest is pointing out that though he is a red bat, he does not have any fur that remotely resembles the color red.
 


Clothing/Personal      Style: Black pants with chains, no shirt, no shoes, Thin eyeglasses
 


Goal: Unknown
Profession:      none
Personal      quote: â€œPredictable. Sad. Yet still interesting.â€
Theme      song: â€œObjection!â€ by Composer Masakazu Sugimori
Birthdate:      June 23rd
Star      sign: Cancer
Favorite      person: Quincy      the Cuddlefish
Least      liked person: Unknown
Friends:      His roommates
Enemies:      His teachers and higher-ups
 


Significant      other: none
Orientation:      Bi (50-50)
Cup/Phallus      size: 7 Â¾â€™â€™
Dominant/Submissive      Preference: Submissive


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey, thought since I was cranking the last of them out tonight, I might as well include the team mascot, Quincy! He's Ben's pet Cuttlefish.
 

Name: Quincy the      Cuttlefish
Nickname:      none
Age: 5
IQ: 150
Sex: Male
Species:      _Cuttlefish_
Height:      1â€™ 2â€™â€™
Weight:      38 lbs.


Hair      and fur: Brownish-pink body (regularly)
Eye      color: Sapphire Blue
Piercings/Tattoos:      none
Personal      Effects: none
Natural      Weapons: Camouflage


Personality:      Scoffy, Matter-of-Fact, Judging, English, Very Impatient

Strengths:  Talking
Weaknesses:      Appearing in Public
Likes:      Fresh Air
Dislikes:      Not being clean
Music      Preferences: Rock, jazz, classical, pop
 


Favorite      food: Cheddar cubes
Favorite      drink: Fresh Water
Favorite      weather: Inclement
Favorite      color: Green
 


Least      liked food: Calamari
Least      liked drink: Beer
Least      liked weather: Sunny and dry
Least      liked color: Pink
 


History:      A genetic experiment on cuttlefish, he has grown vocal cords, lungs (in      addition to still being able to breath underwater), the ability to wiggle      around on land, and a prolonged life. He was bought by Ben when the      experiment was finished. Although he can now interact with regular people,      and constantly talks down to them too, he constantly has a need for bigger      people so that they can â€œclean him,â€ as he gets very dirty wiggling around      on the floor. He acts as an observer, and is usually caught in the middle,      but thankfully on the sidelines, of whatever shenanigans the four roomies might      get up to. He has very little patience.
 


Clothing/Personal      Style: none
 


Goal: To      become President.
Profession:      none
Personal      quote: â€œHey! Hey! Down here! Yes! The little pink blob on the floor! Pick      me up, dammitall!â€
Theme      song: none
Birthdate:      Unknown
Star      sign: Unknown


Favorite      person: Ben Graham
Least      liked person: Eddie Locke
Friends:      The Four Roommates
Enemies:      none
 


Significant      other: none
Orientation:      Unknown, seems to have no interest in sex
Cup/Phallus      size: Unkown
Dominant/Submissive      Preference: none


----------



## Ratte (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha, I love cuttlefish.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Haha, I love cuttlefish.


It's even better if you just try and imagine him around the dorm.
*squish* *squish* *squish*
"Hey! Ben! It's been two days. Get your bloody ass away from the computer and wash meh! I can't reached the damned sink! You see this??? DO YOU SEE THIS??? Pink, slimy, and less than two feet! I can't crawl up shit like a spider!"


----------



## Ratte (Jul 14, 2009)

MonkeyHead said:


> It's even better if you just try and imagine him around the dorm.
> *squish* *squish* *squish*
> "Hey! Ben! It's been two days. Get your bloody ass away from the computer and wash meh! I can't reached the damned sink! You see this??? DO YOU SEE THIS??? Pink, slimy, and less than two feet! I can't crawl up shit like a spider!"



Oh lol, I demand pics.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 14, 2009)

Cuttlefish is delicious.


----------



## Keirel (Jul 15, 2009)

A cuttlefish with an IQ of 150.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 15, 2009)

Keirel said:


> A cuttlefish with an IQ of 150.


wow reading that and looking at your avatar just stunned me for a second.
but yeah. that's genetic experimentation for you. I think I'll give him a monocle too, just to drive the point home.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 15, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Cuttlefish is delicious.


I heard it tastes like bad sushi.
oh wait...


----------



## MonkeyHead (Sep 26, 2009)

SHAMELESS BUMP EVERYONE!
because I'm going to start actually drawing them soon (OMG!) and I still wanted feedback


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 27, 2009)

I want to see this god damned Sea Monkey of yours.

Also, CUTTLEFISH YOU BASTARD!! CUUUUUUUTLLLLLLLLLLLLLEFIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonkeyHead (Oct 15, 2009)

russetwolf13 said:


> I want to see this god damned Sea Monkey of yours.
> 
> Also, CUTTLEFISH YOU BASTARD!! CUUUUUUUTLLLLLLLLLLLLLEFIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


False alarm everyone :'( *sniff*
my scanner broke, and there's not another one around...
be about a month or so... *sniff*


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 3, 2009)

MonkeyHead said:


> Species:      _Albino Ferret_
> 
> 
> Hair      and fur: Cinnamon fur, Black hair, spiky




Erm, if he's an albino ferret, then his fur can't be any color other than.. white.
"An albino ferret lacks pigmentation, which results in an all white coat and red or pink eyes. The actual white of the coat can range from a pure, snow-white to a yellowish white. They also have pink noses."


----------



## MonkeyHead (Nov 10, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> [/LIST]
> Erm, if he's an albino ferret, then his fur can't be any color other than.. white.
> "An albino ferret lacks pigmentation, which results in an all white coat and red or pink eyes. The actual white of the coat can range from a pure, snow-white to a yellowish white. They also have pink noses."


He's only half-albino. Red eyes. No effect on the fur.
Also, YAY I MIGHT GET PICS UP SOON!
Must finish projects first though. Give it another week or two.


----------

